
Wikipedia Asking PAN Number for Donation Process (India) - parthibakumar
As you may have seen&#x2F;noticed, Wikipedia is asking for a donations. I&#x27;ve seen the similar messages on Wiki pages before, not highlighted in such manner (red box with large font)<p>I was proceeding with the donation but stopped when it asked for PAN number. Any idea why they are asking for PAN number?
======
mtmail
[http://wiki.wikimedia.in/FAQ-Donations](http://wiki.wikimedia.in/FAQ-
Donations) "For large value donations, PAN number is mandatory to enable the
Chapter to comply with the regulatory requirements."

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Can you use Bitcoin and a VPN to bypass this arbitrary rule?

